# AJ's progress



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I figured I would start a weight gain and conditioning journal for my boy AJ. I got him in mid January which was when the top picture was taken. The bottom picture was taken a few days ago. He's had time off from work and is enjoying his new 24/7 pasture lifestyle. I''ll take more pictures later today and post more info when I'm not on this crazy tablet thing. :lol:


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Whew! Haven't updated this in a while. I've been wanting to wait for a bit so the pics have a bit more contrast between them and you can really see the changes.

I've stepped up to feeding him 3x daily. The beet pulp and corn oil I've added to his diet have been amazing! And he's so shiny! 
He's perked up and has really started showing his personality now that he's got some energy in him. He's a smidge disrespectful, so now that he's gained more weight I finally feel comfortable to start doing some groundwork and topline building exercises with him. After he builds some more topline, I will be saddle shopping 
I got some pictures today as I lunged him on our hill to work those muscles!
Sorry about how messy he is in these pics, he's taken up rolling and mud wallowing as a hobby.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

The farrier came out yesterday to work on AJ for the first time. His hooves are horrible. The previous farrier wasn't doing correct angles, and was hammering clips into his feet instead of hot showing him. He has some of the worst receeded heels my farriers seen. It's times like these that I am so thankful to have an educated skilled farrier. AJ's feet already look so much better, I wish I'd taken before and after pictures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

AJ's weight and feet are looking great.
We got him saddle fitted, and he needs a swayback pad. So now that we have a special pad and fittin saddle, I've had two rides on him. We're just focusing on transitions. Halt, walk, trot, walk, halt, back. He has the most lovely jog I've ever sat, and it's a joy to ride. He's giving me little bucks and a lot of attitude, so I'm going to be working with a trainer. Having so much time off has made him a spoiled brat. I'm nervous, by optimistic. Pics to come.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

